# Topics > Arts > Music >  AI Music Generation Challenge

## Airicist

The 2020 Joint Conference on AI Music Creativity
October 19-23, 2020 organized and hosted virtually by the Royal Institute of Technology (KTH), Stockholm, Sweden

boblsturm.github.io/aimusic2020

youtube.com/AIMusicCreativity2020

Bob L. Sturm

----------


## Airicist

AMLD2018 - AI Music Generation Challenge

Mar 20, 2018




> The Applied Machine Learning Days channel features talks and performances from the Applied Machine Learning Days.
> AMLD is one of the largest machine learning & AI events in Europe, focused specifically on the applications of machine learning and AI, making it particularly interesting to industry and academia. 
> Next edition will be held in January 26-29, 2019 @ EPFL, Lausanne, Switzerland.

----------


## Airicist

AI Music Creativity 2020 keynote: Alice Eldridge

Oct 20, 2020




> AI Music Creativity 2020 Keynote: Alice Eldridge
> 
> This conference has received funding from the European Research Council (ERC) under the European Union’s Horizon 2020 research and innovation programme (Grant agreement No. 864189).

----------


## Airicist

"The AI Music Generation Challenge 2020: Summary and Results"

November 20, 2020
by Bob L. T. Sturm

----------


## Airicist

AI Music Generation Challenge 2020

----------

